# New beavertail elite



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

Did anyone see the new elite at the Miami show? What did you think of it?


----------



## Bonefishbob1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes hull is almost the same as strike minor change to make even drier. They moved gas tank back some. Now lighter null. No more tunnel like strike but they think it will the same. About 6k higher. Not sure if value is there but I am going to fish one with will benson soon.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

It looked like it had no sponsons, no tunnel and a different angle on the transom. Maybe it looked more changed that it is.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful looking boat. Its definitely in the HPX-S & HB Pro class now.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Their Elite package on the Strike is kevlar, which is a 4k bump, so with a 6k bump on this boat over the Strike, my bet is that this boat must have it as well. No tunnel or sponsons though makes me wonder - us Texas guys like to run skinny. Without those, I am dragging skeg.

Sweet looking boat - I checked their facebook page starting Friday, knowing they'd post pics of it. I definitely want to see specs though, mainly to see how it differs than the Strike and BT3.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't they have a bigger HP skiff to compete with the VHP / HPX18 and Neptune coming out? Was it out there?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

They had the Micro, Strike and Elite at the show. Had a chance to talk to the crew, good guys & gals.

I did not see the value (for me) in the Elite but if one wants the Carb-lar layup, lighter, & more fuel efficient hull then the tweaks it could be worth it.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Doesn't the Elite Model (not the elite strike, which is a carbon/Kevlar lay up), carry some dead rise all the way back? I spoke to them about this boat a year ago, and to Will Benson a year ago on what the plan was for the boat. Will had a big hand in designing this boat. 

I thought it was going to carry some dead rise all the way back to make it a little softer ride and a little more open water boat. The Strike was available with out sponsons and a tunnel, Will's boat didn't have them and it was available when I looked at buying a Strike. 

When I saw a pic of the hull flipped over on their FB page 8degrees is what I guessed, but they didn't comment on it.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Don't they have a bigger HP skiff to compete with the VHP / HPX18 and Neptune coming out? Was it out there?


 Yes I do believe they have bigger boat/higher HP coming out but it's still a ways out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw the boat on saturday at the show and I can say the it definitely has some changes from the strike. #1 the lighter build #2 no sponsons #3 rounded transom #4 slightly higher sides #5 forgive my terminology but I believe the water line chine was removed or lowered to below the floating water line. I know when looking at the boat it looks much quitter. 

The line that runs along the middle of hull in this photo has been removed and this is definitely something that looks like it could create a lot of slap if fishing in sloppy conditions. (Bottom picture)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1371783941/30

Some things I didn't like:

In the skiff they had there, the rear dry storage compartment has an access hole cut out directly to the bilge area. It’s a 3x2 foot hole, huge. Its nice to be able to access your pumps comfortably but I would prefer to see this completely closed off with a bulkhead and then have a smaller access hatch/door installed in the bulkhead or directly over top of bilge and in front of the motor mount. The hole concerns me because if you are fishing ocean side/beach side for tarpon and take 3 or 4 waves over the bow this water can then get into your bilge and then over flow or splash into your “dry storage”. I did ask if it would be possible to seal the compartment off and they said yes. I believe that the hole is not part of the mold and cut out so it should not cost anything extra. I would also like to see a higher quality trailer (Ramlin, Ameritrail) on a $40,000+ skiff. 

Only 1 degree deadrise at the transom but very sharp entry.

Otherwise I was extremely impressed with the Elite and would very much consider it for my next skiff. Did put my name down for a future wet test.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I saw the boat on saturday at the show and I can say the it definitely has some changes from the strike. #1 the lighter build #2 no sponsons #3 rounded transom #4 slightly higher sides #5 forgive my terminology but I believe the water line chine was removed or lowered to below the floating water line. I know when looking at the boat it looks much quitter.
> 
> The line that runs along the middle of hull in this photo has been removed and this is definitely something that looks like it could create a lot of slap if fishing in sloppy conditions. (Bottom picture)
> 
> ...


^Seems minimal 

I wonder if it will run as flat as the strike, or will it get on top of the water more? 

Did it have a livewell in it? 

40k+ wow your getting into HB Pro and same as the new Mav HPXS territory. 

I might have to drive down and go for a test drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

The changes could be drastic for someone who fishes 99% of the time on the pole for species like permit, bonefish, and tarpon. The Elite should be much quitter, lighter on the pole, easier to spin, and drier. These are very important things to a guide. 

BUT is it worth an $8,000 + jump. And yes $40,000+ and your getting into HB and Maverick territory. 

I was told the way the boat sat there was $39,000 but that was without GPS or any kind of extras. 

Also, I forgot to mention earlier but I had never seen the CC they had the on the Elite on any of the strikes or other BT models. I really like this CC w/ jumpseat over the CC without jumpseat. Its also finished much nicer, never liked that black beading they did around the CC in the past.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

This is an old thread but I was at beavertail last week and have seen many videos with Will Benson explaining the differences between the elite and the strike. The Elite comes standard with the console and color, Options on the strike, as well as the hull being completely different. They look similar but Liz explained that the Elite has been molded to be quieter while poling, rounded back, molded sides, no tunnel, different chines, and carbon kevlar. Its just a different boat with similar dimensions. I'm kind of between the two right now. if I can make the Elite make sense with the options that are must haves for my lady and myself, I'll definitely go with the Elite.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

I ended up ordering one and got the second one they produced, its everything i hoped it would be. poles great,super quiet and plenty skinny. mine has the 90 etec and while not a speed demon it runs very good. its very dry and rides very good for its size. not a issue since they day i picked it up.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

jacack said:


> ...mine has the 90 etec and while not a speed demon it runs very good...


jacack,

What numbers are you getting with the 90 etec? Is that with a 3 or 4 blade prop? What pitch? I am trying to decide on power for my build. I hear the hole-shot with the 90 is impressive. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

Blackdog317 said:


> jacack,
> 
> What numbers are you getting with the 90 etec? Is that with a 3 or 4 blade prop? What pitch? I am trying to decide on power for my build. I hear the hole-shot with the 90 is impressive. Thanks for your input.



I am running a turbo FX4 prop on mine it only comes in even sizes and i went with a 16 and it was just a tad too much so i had Rich @ Leading edge props rework it down some and add some tip cup. Boat come out of the hole like a rocket and I can run it up the jackplate all the way and stay hooked up. I dont run it hard often but i think the top end is about 42-43 trimmed out and light. but it loves to run at 4k and that's right about 33mph and that where i run it most of the time.

i think the 70 yamaha would be ok on the speeds as with the hull shape its only going to go so fast but i think the 90 is the way to go with the hole shot and mid range power


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> This is an old thread but I was at beavertail last week and have seen many videos with Will Benson explaining the differences between the elite and the strike. The Elite comes standard with the console and color, Options on the strike, as well as the hull being completely different. They look similar but Liz explained that the Elite has been molded to be quieter while poling, rounded back, molded sides, no tunnel, different chines, and carbon kevlar. Its just a different boat with similar dimensions. I'm kind of between the two right now. if I can make the Elite make sense with the options that are must haves for my lady and myself, I'll definitely go with the Elite.


It is really a totally different boat - the only thing the same is the approximate size. The comparison that is HB or Maverick money -well - look at the Elite specifically against either of those two, and see if it holds up - don't judge it like those 2 are so special that no one else could ever possibly compete. The elite is a brand new design and re thinking of some things.


----------

